# 3.5 stalling out after start up



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

My 03 VQ35 is having a problem..after i replaced the MAF sensor about a year ago the stalling problem started. After a driving cycle no matter how far or short of a distance the car stats fine but after it turns over and the rpm's start to go down they just go all the way down and car shuts off..also if i bring it up to redline sometimes and clutch it the rpms will fall and it will stall..however the first start of the day is perfect no rpm drop or stall at all..It shot a code when it first did it but went off shortly after and never came on again..its been a while now and its just getting on my nerves finally..thought maybe it was the crank pos sensor(s) which the stealership told me there's 3 of them on my car..idk what to do and i really dont want to bring it to the stealership and get charged out of my ass but like i said its bugging the hell out of me now and i just want it fixed..what should i do and what will the dealership do if i bring it there? open to any suggestions..havnt had any replies on any threads i post on this site ever since i joined..so i might just be typing to a wall..hopefully someone can give me some answers here..thanks in advance..NickAltima


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Take it to the dealership.

If you've had a sharp pain in your body for a long time, you go to a doctor right? 

Hmmm, same thing in this situation...just bite the bullet and DO IT!...


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

i would actually just tough it out lol b/c i don't have health insurance haha..but i might however just bite the bullet like you said and take it in..i just hate giving them my money if it's something i can do myself i just need a platform to start on..and if it isn't the prob i think it is then just my luck it would cost me hundreds and hundreds to fix..i got some thinkin to do..thanks tho


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Take your car by an Autozone store and get the car scanned for any trouble codes. If there any trouble codes, it might help you pin point the problem. It can have a trouble code stored and not light up the check engine light.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a scanner in my erosional and its free of any codes according to it..but im just going to save up some dough and take it somewhere b/c it could be 1 of a million things wrong..ill update this after i get it looked at/fixed..thanks tho


----------

